# Lithium-ion battery electric bikes



## rhea2011 (Feb 29, 2012)

e-bikes features​1. Aluminum alloy frame ​2. Lithium iron battery (*LIFEPO4*) 48V, 10AH ​3. Max. Speed 25 km/h. running 45km at full throttle without pedaling​4. Aluminum alloy pedals. LED headlight. Exquisite basket ​5. W3 Net weight: 26 Kg (including battery) ​​​


----------

